# Steelhead?



## heillerj (Jan 14, 2015)

Have the steelies started their fall push yet. Wondering if anyone knows if their around oscoda tawas area yet?


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

highly doubt it, have not been up there personally, but wouldn't expect them to push up there for almost another month. Water is still warm.


----------



## heillerj (Jan 14, 2015)

jmaddog8807 said:


> highly doubt it, have not been up there personally, but wouldn't expect them to push up there for almost another month. Water is still warm.


That's what I was kind of figuring especially with this real hot streak we're having


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The river was 72* the other day, below Foote dam. There might be a few Kings somewhere, but I wouldn't imagine any numbers of Steelhead are in the river, yet. When the water temps drop below 50*, they will come in better.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Water temps is still 67* below Foote. It is dropping, but not quickly. November looks promising, lol.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm coming up this weekend. Duck hunting first and then possibly swing some flies later, providing my mother's to do list isn't to long.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Stop by the dam yesterday and they have all 3 turbines shut down, running 1 gate, there is not a drop of water coming out of the spillway. The buoy cable is broke already on the far side, all the flow is along that side also.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Wow, running a floodgate in October on the Ausable. Almost unheard of. I know where I'd be fishing if I was there.....

Gee, I wonder how that cable "broke?" When the DNR, or Consumers first put a cable across the pool below the dam, I think it was cut down within a matter of hours. Definitely did not make a full day before it was cut. Snaggers were a lot more committed back then. :lol:


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

I like it! Put a little stain in the river running flow thru flood gates. Work is being done on Turbines. Got one nice steelhead and saw a few Atlantics.


----------

